# Hello from Easton



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

recently semi-retired to the eastern shore Maryland. Have been sailing down here for 20+ years (charters) and the time was right. Now comes the hunt for a bay boat. DW is putting pressure on me to get going on the search  .

Will likely be back for advice.

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jim,
Welcome to Sailnet and good luck with the search. I'm sure you'll be able to find all the help you need here.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Jim!

It's just different, and wonderful, to have your "own" boat! I don't know exactly why, but it is.

Even when it's snowing and miserable here, and there's nothing but work to do on the boat, it's just good having one.

Congratulations in advance!

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the encouragement. It was either go get a boat or sit in my office and shred hundred dollar bills. The financial destination is the same but the prospect of boat ownership somehow more satisfying.


----------

